# رابع اثيل الرصاص والسلامة المهنية



## نورلؤي (15 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*اذا ممكن اريد ان استفسر عن مادة رابع اثيل الرصاص وطرق خزنة واجراءات السلامة المهنية لتاثير هذه المادة مع الشكر *

*يعني اذا ممكن اي بحث او تقرير يخص هذا الموضوع *


----------



## sayed00 (15 أبريل 2009)

اخى 
لو عندك الاسم العلمى او رقم المادة ارسلة وسوف ارسل لك ال msds لها


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (15 أبريل 2009)

يرجى مراجعة هذا الرابط 

http://msds.chem.ox.ac.uk/TE/tetraethyllead.html


----------



## نورلؤي (22 أبريل 2009)

اذا ممكن اريد المخاطر الكيمياوية والفيزياوية لرابع اثيل الرصاص لانه يستخدم بوحدة tel بالمصافي اذا ممكن


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (22 أبريل 2009)

الطيرالمسافر قال:


> يرجى مراجعة هذا الرابط
> 
> http://msds.chem.ox.ac.uk/TE/tetraethyllead.html


 

راجع حضرتك الرابط ده ... فيه المخاطر الكيمياوية والفيزياوية لرابع اثيل الرصاص الذى يستخدم بوحدة tel بالمصافي


----------



## salmamohi (10 أكتوبر 2010)

رجاءا اريد اعرف بدائل رابع ايثيل الرصاص وباسرع وقت اذا امكن


----------

